# question!!!!!!!!!



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

does anybody know where i can do some wild boar hunting in ohio. you can pm me if you want to. Thank You for the help


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a fairly decent population of feral pigs in Gallia and Vinton Counties. Another member of the fish and game club that I belong to killed two during deer muzzle loader season either in or near Zaleski State Park. I know that DNR has trapped some pigs in the Raccoon Ecological Management Area in Vinton County. I have seen a few and plenty of sign on family property along Raccoon Creek in Gallia County (near Harrison).


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

javacoder how far is that from girard,ohio


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

BIGFISH1985 said:


> javacoder how far is that from girard,ohio


Hello BF,
Our hunting camp is in Dresden,,, That's 2H 40min. I'd say 3 1/2 - 4hrs??
We were thinking about giving it a try when we stay a week at camp. Way Shorter haul then. 
We Just need a place to park our 20' camper down around Wayne,,,a whole-lot-of-info,,, AND A CUPLA GUYS THAT WANNA GO DO IT! ?

S Ohio,,,I just can't get REAL excited about it,,, I don't know about numbers???
A friend of mine lives in S Georgia. He shoots 3-4 every year and doesn't really try hard! 

Check this forum out!
http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137


----------



## javacoder (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm guessing 4 - 4-1/2 hours.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the info JC and DB much appreciated.


----------

